# 3month Holestein Calf



## RIRss (Nov 14, 2010)

I just found a 3 month old calf for sale, he is a Holestein Bull. He looks like hes in good shape and has had all of his shots and check-ups. I was just wanting to know what should I feed him and how much weight will he pack on from now to about August of next year? 

Thanks,
RIRss


----------



## Joost deGroot (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi RIRss,

You can feed him just with forages, but then it won't grow so fast. So it just depends on what you want to do with it. Do you want to raise it for its meat, or just for fun? If you want to raise it for its meat then I would suggest to give it also some concentrate feed as well.
The weight gain will also depend on what you will feed it. 

A rough estimate would be: birth weight is around 50 kg, when fed with extra concentrate you can have an average weight gain per week of 5 kg. A year later this calf could then weigh about 300 kg.


----------



## goodhors (Nov 17, 2010)

If you castrate the calf, he will gain better for you.  Gain goes into meat, not affected by hormones of an intact male as he gets older.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 17, 2010)

DEFINITELY have him castrated.  Holstein bulls are notoriously dangerous, and many people have been killed by them.  That cute little calf of today can turn into a killing machine when he reaches puberty (around 9 - 10 months).  Also have him dehorned.  Horns are very dangerous, even if the animal is tame.  

As to his gaining weight, I would definitely give him a good amount of grain.  Holsteins are not nearly as efficient as beef animals in converting forages to meat.  You don't need to spend the extra $$$ on calf starter if he's already 3 months old.  Just get him eating corn, and he will grow quickly.  Be sure to also give him good quality green hay, and you will have lots of tasty beef in August.  Good luck!


----------



## RIRss (Nov 17, 2010)

Okkay thanks all.
I have heard that that holsteins arent good for beef. Im not in a rush to get a cow to make him meat, just looking around to see what there is. I not to sure about cow breeds so I need your guys help. What type of breed should I be looking for, male or female? I have fencing and everyhing else done just need the cow.

Any info will help.
Thanks,
RIRss


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 17, 2010)

Holsteins have excellent meat, but they need to be fed grain in order to have some marbling.  Beef breeds include:  Angus, Simmental, Gelbveih, Hereford, Charolais, and a host of other breeds that are not quite as popular.


----------



## RIRss (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I have to see whats breeds are around my area. Will field fencing work for the cattle its about 5-6ft tall and has 1 strip of barbed wire on top?
The best thing I have found around my area for good calfs is Macarthur milk plant. It is about 1hour away and they say they give away the baby boys for free.

Thanks,
RIRss


----------

